# Clutch fork fulcrum point bolt



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Like the title says, what does that bolt do? I think it's been my horrible clutch problem since day one. I put my car up yesturday and looked in there and guess what, it backed itself all the way out. So maybe 16 ft. lbs. like they say isn't enough.

So what does the bolt really do besides hold the clutch fork back? I haven't gotten the transmission dropped all the way to figure the question out on my own. 

Thanks
Jake


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Well, it creates a pivot point for the clutch fork to "push" off of to engage the throw-out bearing.... It also has a small ball on the end which pops into a place on the back of the clutch fork, so it holds the fork in place as well. There can be a lot of pressure on that bolt, especially with aftermarket clutches. It's also subjected to a lot of vibration right there. 16 pounds doesn't sound like much, but it is in aluminum so be careful about putting any more pressure on it. Maybe use some thread locker instead.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

well that definately has to be my clutch problem I've had for so long. Thanks a bunch I'll take pics of the work if I can, I got a few other projects that I'm doing at the same time in the rear end. Feels good to be back.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

well after some more inspection I have more news.

The loud explosion I heard was one of the pressure plate bolts winging off and putting some massive scores in the bell housing and eventually falling out of the hole where the clutch fork enters the bell-housing.

So now I'm down to 5 bolts on my pressure plate. Well after further inspection my pressure plate has about a 1/4 gap between it and the flywheel. 3 out of those five bolts weren't even hand tight and the other 2 maybe had 15 ft. lbs. of torque on them. 

My pressure plate is bent and the holes don't line up where the bolt flew out. The bolt broke the throw-out bearing assembly, the clutch fulcrum bolt is still in the tranny but the hole feels wallowed out. 

So I've definitely got some work to do.... Oh and my flywheel has stress fractures on it (assuming from heat and the clutch slipping) so I'll need a new one.


Btw this was installed by a "reputable shop":lame:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

btw just confirming the pressure plate is supposed to sit on the flywheel flush correct? No gap.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

correct. .....


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I know, dumb question but this is my first clutch swap. Well it looks like the pressure plate doesn't have any real damage, so after further inspection I believe I'll be able to use it again. The disc looks fine but it's only .318" thick. from what the FSM says .311" is minimum. I'm still working on it and making the list of everything I'm going to have to get, but the project is looking better as a whole.


----------

